# [Gelöst] Win10 einmal täglich BSOD MEMORY_MANAGEMENT, IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL etc.



## ZAM (14. Januar 2016)

Hi,

das Problem ist gelöst, aber ich möchte es für google dokumentieren, weil ich MAL WIEDER unglaublich viele Threads gefunden habe, in denen es zu keiner Lösung kam oder 1.000 merkwürdige Vorschläge gemacht wurden. Übrigens, was ich den Usern da draußen immer noch absolut negativ ankreide: Lösung finden und sie dann nicht posten - geht gar nicht!

*OS*

Windows 10

*PROBLEM*
Ohne Ausnahme 1x am Tag hatte ich beim ersten Boot des PCs einen BSOD* mit einer der folgenden Meldungen
- IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
- KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE
- KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M

Außerdem noch einmal einen(!) beim ersten(!) Start eines Programms oder Spiels.
- MEMORY_MANAGEMENT

 

*VORGEHEN/ANALYSE*
- Die Systemlogs (MINIDUMP) verwiesen meist auf: memory_corruption

- memtest86 hat keine Fehler erkannt

- Memtest von Windows hat keine Fehler erkannt
- Im Internet kann man dazu unglaublich viele Spekulationen nachlesen über kaputte Netzteile, CPUs, Grafikkarte und RAM. Der Support des Shops, in dem ich den PC erwarb schlug vor genau die Komponenten auch einzuschicken. Das war mir aber zu doof/aufwändig.

*LÖSUNG*

Es war der *Arbeitsspeicher*
Das muss zwar nichts bedeuten, aber der gekaufte Arbeitsspeicher steht bspw. nicht in der Kompatibilitätsliste des Mainboards - sollte man eh immer prüfen, ich hatte es leider beim letzten Setup vergessen.

Alternativ ist einfach einer der Riegel kaputt.

 

Dank meiner netten Kollegen von PC Games Hardware konnte ich das Problem selbst gut evaluieren, weil sie leihweise Speicher für mich auf Lager hatten.

Seit dem Tausch läuft alles tadellos.

 

--------
*BSOD = Blue Screen of Death


----------

